# Now Urgent in NC



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

On 6/5/10 I posted the following in the Rescue "general" forum and should have put it in Non Urgent. However, the pup is now URGENT. Please check out her pics in that forum and I will try to re post them here.








*Trying to help...* 
This is the situation...I work for the NC Employment Security Commission. A claimant called me today and said she had been told that I have GSDs and might be able to help her. She has a 5 yr old active, healthy female, spayed, utd on vet care, and she must find a home for her immediately. The woman's husband died a couple years ago. The woman has since lost her job, has run out of benefits, and is losing her home. She spoke in a clear, controlled manner initially, and just broke down during our conversation. I told her that while I am not in a position to take her dog myself, I would try my best to help her find a home for her dog, Sable. Our 5 yr old male gets along with anyone, but my two rescued females are not as accepting of some other dogs. My heart breaks every day for the many people out of work, out of benefits, losing their homes...but this case is one of my most heart breaking. So later in the day the receptionist handed me an envelope dropped off while I was out...pictures of Sable, a black faced beauty. Her person describes her as sweet, very smart, playful, fairly obedient, but added that she gets along with some dogs, not all. She states she has not been able to keep up with obedience training as well as her husband had. We are in Davidson Co., NC. I have a neighbor who informally rescues and rehomes dogs, but she has so many she is caring for. There is a couple in our town who trains dogs for Police departments and for private owners, and I've left a message for her to contact me.

HELP!!!

Forward to 6/16/10...I still have been unable to find a home for Sadie. Her owner called today and asked if I thought she would be terrible if she had Sadie put down. She sounds very desperate, wanting to move from this area immediately, wanting to find a good home for her healthy 5 yr old spayed female GSD. On the one hand, she told me again that she must find her a good home, that it can't just be any home, and that she would have to do a home visit and approve it...but in the same conversation she is talking about having her "put down"??!!. I have not walked in this woman's shoes...but I found the conversation to be alarming. I told her I would try to step up my efforts, contact rescues in the area...Can anyone help? With my three and my son's GSD here much of the time, I can't afford to take on another dog, and don't feel like I can integrate another into our pack. And frankly, we probably wouldn't "pass" her home visit! Please spread the work about this situation, and please contact me if you can help out Sadie. She needs a stable home with experienced GSD people.
Thank you.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

You need to post pictures of the dog..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have any rescues been contacted directly?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Previous post with pictures
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...n-information-general/136771-trying-help.html


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey All, 

Trying to see if we might have a place for her. Will update as soon as I can. Tell owner not to give up, just yet. 

Kwk - will reach out if we can find a spot. Should know more by tomorrow. 

Thanks, 

Alisa
Southeast German Shepherd Rescue
www.southeastgsdrescue.org

facebook page: Southeast German Shepherd Rescue | Facebook


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

Pease don't let her be put down. I'm 175 miles away in NC. I just can't be there as fast as she needs. Saturday the 26th would be when I could make that trip.


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

*Sadie*

Thanks so much for trying to help save Sadie. I will be calling her owner this morning to let her know there is interest in others helping to rehome her dog. I will try my hardest to convince her to hang on. This Sunday is the earliest I could take her on an emergency/temporary basis, if she lets me. I can hear in her voice that she is so close to the edge.Thank you so much for trying, no matter what the outcome.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

We wouldn't be able to take her into the program until early July - however, we can offer resources to help her owner out. We are more than willing to provide heartgard, frontline, and food to keep her healthy until a better outcome is locked in. Please feel free to reach out if this will help and we can figure out how to get the resources to her owner. 

Thanks, 

Alisa
Southeast German Sheperd Rescue
www.southeastgsdrescue.org
919.802.3522


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

I've just rehomed 2 fosters in the last 6 months. And I work in the same county. If she can get along with our existing dogs, she can stay here until someone else can come pick her up. Need to know how to get in touch with you or you with me. I have a female GSD pup and a 2 year old female Lab. The others are males, and will generally be accepting of a female. If she is female aggressive, then I can't help.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

icycleit said:


> You need to post pictures of the dog..


Even better, instead of the now Double Post and one now incorrect in rescue is to go to the ORIGINAL post and hit the







under the avatar on first post there.


(Actually I just did that, but it's good to remember for future posts that change and need to be moved. Only the Moderators for that thread can do it though, otherwise I'd have done so).


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

I did click on that symbol at the first suggestion, and requested moderator assistance...I'm sorry for my mistakes.
So, I asked Sadie's owner if she could hold on for a week, and if we were not yet able to find a home/rescue for her by then, I would take her on a foster basis. She said she could do so. Her primary issue seems to be wanting to move as soon as possible out of this area. Sadie is due for a vet check in July. She did say that Sadie is now getting along with her mother's lab. It sounds as if she has not been socialized much with other animals, so as to her reactivity to females, I'm not sure. The owner had said "just some dogs she doesn't get along with, and others are fine." Thanks again for your continued efforts. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Good to hear good news!!!! Keep us posted.. Poor Sadie..


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

So it looks like we will have our first foster dog this weekend. We are still working on finding a forever home, and SGSR might have an opening in the near future, but for now we are preparing.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Kwk - Just got your PM - I do remember who Sadie is! LOL In any case, we may be able to help you w any vet care while needed, adoption contracts, food, and preventative care such as Heartgard and Frontline at very minimum. We don't have any space right off hand but are more than willing to support you through the endeavor. Also, we may have a space open up with a little time. I think it is great that you gave her a chance and took a chance with fostering on your own. 

Reach out if you need help or have any questions. 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

*Sadie*

Alisa, thanks so much for your offers of support. I will be getting her at 9:00 from her owner, about a half hour from here. She told me that Sadie loves car rides. My husband will meet us at our neighbor's home (yard) so we can walk home together, all on leash. I will play it by ear, and thinking of how we introduced our two rescue girls, I'll just see how everyone reacts. I'm a bit nervous, but kind of excited too. I'll update you this weekend and maybe post some pics. Thanks again.
Karen


----------

